# What kind of C.M fan are u have way too mutch records u dont know what to listen?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have gazillion record of lots of genra mostly classical 90% and i always end up zapping from an album to the other especialy download diigital sometime im like hmm hmm why not Portuguese Polyphony than, i see an album im not even sure i listen so far, it's crazy, im a compulsive buyer but materialism is not my religion i just love music, le grand art, what about you guys are you stock whit the same problem you have a hudge selection of digital,vynil , cd and your like were the hell did i put these , listen i have a 5 1#2 appartement and there are cd all over in every room except the toilet hehehehe im crazy or what?

Please if your like me, testified, my father like 71 YRS IM 41 and he as less album than me less selection, sometime he amazed and see is son as a dolphins of classical music, he learn a lot from me and discover stuff, he would not since he dosen't buy record anymore, so me i lend him plenty records for discovery stuff he might like early german barroque my father a big fan of this era or genra and some modernist, but he not as picky as me dosen't have the knowledge i have , i dont feel superior in the process i feel my house is like indiana jones warehouse were they put the Arc of covenant it's that riddiculeous and painstriking when i have to find something it could take as mutch as 40 minute my vision terrible too, this dosen't help.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a space problem too, I don't want my place to look like a record storage & prefers that it has a rather light and varied atmosphere. So a simple lack of space is a factor when considering new buyings ... am not able to change lodgings into some thing bigger.

There's a lot of richness in one's life to be gained from collecting classical music. But if it's a major problem, I think the main disruption factors as regards excessive buyings, besides budget, are 1) changes or events in one's social environment 2) being exhaustingly busy with daily practicalities such as work or family life etc. 3) consciously deciding to stop, at least for a while 4) having finally reached saturation as regards the subjects of the collection, or a change of taste 5) a concrete, disruptive change of environments or occupations for a while, not involving any music, such as travels, courses, etc.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have tons of recordings that I will never listen to all of them again. Who would want them someday when they are no longer of use to me? And I keep buying more.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Like trying to drink from a fire hose." That's often how people have described trying to keep up with the constant stream of new music, new art, new literature, new everything in the world of the New Stasis. Everything is available. Plus several books and essays have been written in recent years about Too Many Choices--how a superfluity of choices more and more threatens to overwhelm people trying to decide what to buy, where to go, what to wear, what to eat, what to do. I am fortunate in that limitations of space, time, money have served to keep my appetite in check for any given category, plus interest in several competing activities prevents any one from dominating the others: reading, walking, kayaking, watching The Tube, surfing the Web, thinking, birding, listening to music, arguing--each needs its allotted space and time. Balance, and moderation.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Each year CM takes a bit more of my CD racks, as I get rid of more non-CM music and a lot more of my Hard Drive. When I'm gone i'll be leaving my music to my boys and they can decide if they wanna keep it or sell it. And, surprisingly, I rarely struggle for something to play these days.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

I have changed in the last couple of years - used to be a collector and horder of CM CDs.... then 2 things happened: 1 I realised there are too many that I hardly ever listen to and 2: I realised that streaming spotify over Bluetooth in my car is actually really good quality and no discernible / significant difference for me. I am now somewhat liberated from excessive CD buying - i just buy and retain my absolute favourites - so 100 CDs or so. Quite liberating.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

I’ve cleaned up my collection quite a bit. Excess is never a good thing—it eventually kills enjoyment.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Its up to you personally to draw the line between a hobby and an unhealthy obsession. It can be difficult but it has the advantages of freeing up space, not only physically but mentally. 

I started in 2014 and it took me a number of steps to reduce the pain of separation, so to speak. First, I wrote out why I wanted to cull my collection, pros and cons. I then proceeded to listen to everything in the collection, bit by bit. I had almost a thousand discs and the process of listening took four years. I'm down to 350 classical, and it could go down a bit further, but otherwise I'm happy. Next step is to digitize the collection, although that will require more time and investment in the appropriate technology. Its years off, since now I just listen on CD players.

Overall the burden to listen has been lifted, and I also have more time for other things both inside and outside the house.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Has anyone ever got rid of a disc only to find themselves buying it again, or at least to want to?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Enthusiast said:


> Has anyone ever got rid of a disc only to find themselves buying it again, or at least to want to?


Yes. When I moved to Singapore in 1999 I gave my opera CD collection (mainly Wagner, Puccini, Britten, Strauss, Donizetti) to my nephew who was keen on opera, whereas I was luke-warm about the genre at the time. The past few years I've bought most of these again, but usually as bargains including thrift shops.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

juliante said:


> I am now somewhat liberated from excessive CD buying - i just buy and retain my absolute favourites - so 100 CDs or so.


The same here, except for another zero or two.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> Has anyone ever got rid of a disc only to find themselves buying it again, or at least to want to?


No, not as far as I remember.

But I had a Mozart Masterworks 40CD Brilliant Box and skipped most of them, only to get them later, as a part of a bigger package of the Complete Mozart Box, for an extremely low price. That Complete Mozart Box has some good CDs that were not in the 40CD set, especially the Serenades/Divertimenti, and obviously a lot of other stuff, so that's fine.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Enthusiast said:


> Has anyone ever got rid of a disc only to find themselves buying it again, or at least to want to?


I have but also I have purchased disks that I already own, having forgotten about the previous purchase.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> Has anyone ever got rid of a disc only to find themselves buying it again, or at least to want to?


No, but I've bought a few discs twice, mainly due to the fact that the original disc was scratched / jumped. I've had 3 copies of Wand's Beethoven 2nd and 7th symphonies disc. I bought it from a secondhand shop for 50p but it jumped in the first movement of the 7th. Years later I got another copy of it from Barnardos for £1 only to find it wouldn't play properly and skipped all the way through. Tbf to the shop they gave me another disc free (I got Szell's 4th and 7th instead). In the end I got a copy from Ebay for £1.50, only a few years ago. Had to do the same with Brahms Hungarian Dances on Naxos (the wonderful Bogar disc). Finally got a good copy on the 3rd attempt. Otherwise I've been very lucky with all my purchases.


----------



## skywachr (Apr 17, 2019)

I am rebuilding my CM vinyl collection now that I have retired. With few very rare exceptions I buy only CM on vinyl that I find in the wild, so to speak, meaning at thrift stores, for $1-$2. I am only buying things in the best condition but wonderfully I am finding music that I never would have known of or thought of purchasing before. Honestly, it is a thrilling experience to build a collection this way. 

I normally run into batches from time to time rather than singles here and there. The pattern of people donating collections I assume. I've acquired about 350-400 in the last 6 months. Wonderful stuff. Anyone doing anything similar?

To address the original post, at some point this could be a serious space issue or worse after a decade or so. I'm trying to be mindful of that possibility.


----------

